# Gentoo on a Purism Librem Laptop

## Aonoa

Hello,

Has anyone tried Gentoo on a Purism Librem Laptop? I think it should work nicely, seeing as they are all about open hardware. However, seeing as they have their own Linux OS, there might be some customizations needed on other Linux systems, such as Gentoo. I'm just curious about any thoughts or experiences anyone here might have with it?

Thank you!

----------

## Roman_Gruber

you may extract the kernel config from that linux distro and reuse it.

----------

## Sakaki

Hi Aonoa,

I've just installed Gentoo on a Purism Librem 13. I used Gentoo's hardened-sources (as these still allow deblobbing via USE flag, unlike recent gentoo-sources). I based the kernel configuration off that on the Gentoo minimal install image. Most things worked out of the box (with a deblobbed kernel, minimal config and no linux-firmware installed, which is nice!); only the i915 graphics driver needed enabling.

Minor issues so far:I haven't managed to get Bluetooth working yet. Not sure if it ever was working under the original OS + kernel that shipped with the laptop, actually (forgot to check before wiping it) >< (WiFi works fine).

The BIOS doesn't accept updates from efitools when trying to install secure boot public keys (this appears to be a known issue). Am investigating loading public keys directly from the EFI shell atm (and am EFI booting with secure boot off, for the moment).

Hibernate (to encrypted swap) isn't working correctly yet (but normal sleep works fine).

Other than that (and the fact that it has a non-free BIOS and still has the Intel ME lurking around!) it appears to be running well. FWIW I am running dantrell's GNOME-3.20 overlay and booting under OpenRC (pretty much per my EFI install & GNOME without systemd guides).

hope that helps!

----------

## klas

I am planning to spend $1500 on Librem 15

I would like to know if it s worth it. Does it work nicely with gentoo ? As my purpose is a gentoo on it ?

----------

